# What is "XM-ready"



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm looking at new radios for my new car. I would like for it to have a CD player, and be compatibile with XM. I found the following "XM-ready" unit at CC, but I'm a little confused as to what else I will need to buy to make it XM-enabled in my car. Surely there is a proprietary XM module somewhere in the line.

Also, can an XM antenna be spray-painted to match my car's _white_ color?

Panasonic In-Dash CD Player (CQ-C3301U)

Any ideas or suggestions for this XM wanabee would certainly "bee" appreciated!


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

XM-ready just means that it has a plug in the back where the appropriate XM module can be pluged in to turn it into an XM radio. In other words, its half of what you need. You would need the Panasonic XM module, which would include an antenna. 

Since you are going to do violence to your new cars electronics and dashboard like its still 1975, you probably should just buy a radio with the XM module built in. 

Or just buy a car with standard XM.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

The Antenna can be painted with non-metallic paints without any harm to signal.

Although, most of us put the antennas on the Rear Desk of the car (next to the 3rd tail light on most sedans). It works perfect for most people there... especially if you are in the city, and gives a total "stealth" look.


----------

